# Leucomelas



## Lurkerz (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok I've seen pictures of Leucomelas that are yellow and some that are orange. Is this just poor pictures or is this a variant of some kind?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty much natural variation. I had two males (that were from the same clutch) that showed very different coloration...one was canary yellow while the other was very bright orange.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

People use a pigment supplement to dust their flies. So this may give them a deeper yellow/orange color.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

The common name for leucomelas is the bumble-bee poison dart frog. They come in yellow, orange, and sometimes chocolate colors. There might be more color variations I've never heard of. There are regular, banded, and fine spot morphs in all three colors, I think.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I've never seen a fine spotted or banded chocolate leuc...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

ExoticPocket said:


> I've never seen a fine spotted or banded chocolate leuc...


I've never seen $1,000,000


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

ExoticPocket said:


> I've never seen a fine spotted or banded chocolate leuc...


Like I said, I wasn't completly sure about that. I said "There are regular, banded, and fine spot morphs in all three colors, *I think*".


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I do believe in banded chocolate leucs


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I do believe in banded chocolate leucs


Holy crap, I just relized how much I want some banded chocolate leucs.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I do believe in banded chocolate leucs


I agree. 
I wouldent say its a true banded. Some I got from the same source were banded but as they are growing up, Im noticing some small blobs.

Im hoping that my chocos will breed with my other leucs. I have 6 with all very different patterns. Itll be interesting to see what colors they throw


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> People use a pigment supplement to dust their flies. So this may give them a deeper yellow/orange color.


Yes, I have to credit Dave, SN Mordoria for this info.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> I've never seen $1,000,000


I have counted millions of dollars lmao. Bank Teller....


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I do believe in banded chocolate leucs


Is this your frog? Do you know how old it is? The reason I ask is because a lot of times, leucs will come ootw with solid yellow bands and then gradually get spots. I've had leucs develop spotting within a few days of crawling out, and others that take up to a couple months before the black pattern starts to set in. I'm not saying for a fact this is not a banded leuc, I just wasn't aware there were banded "chocolate" leucs so that's why I'm asking.
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Is this your frog? Do you know how old it is? The reason I ask is because a lot of times, leucs will come ootw with solid yellow bands and then gradually get spots. I've had leucs develop spotting within a few days of crawling out, and others that take up to a couple months before the black pattern starts to set in. I'm not saying for a fact this is not a banded leuc, I just wasn't aware there were banded "chocolate" leucs so that's why I'm asking.
> Thanks,
> Bryan


Sorry to disappoint you. Those frogs arent mine. I do believe they were taken on frog day. I dont know if they are banded or nominate. But i do believe that there are banded chocolates. I had a big discussion why chocolates exist and why they shouldnt be called a different morph or kept separate from existing morphs.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

It's not a disappointment, I was just wondering. "Chocolate" leucs are a result of a specific genetic mutation from a group of the "standard" leucs in the hobby, but I had not heard of this particular mutation happening within the lines of banded leucs, which is why I was asking. It certainly could be, I just don't know for sure one way or the other. 
To the OP: the yellow vs. orange is just a natural variety, the same way some azureus may be lighter or darker shades of blue (and I'm not talking about the ones bred for "sky blue" lines...) My leucs tend to come out rather orange compared to some people, and I think it may have something to do with what I feed the tadpoles since the ones that develop in the adult vivs and eat ff, algae, detritus, etc. come out much lighter yellow. Some tend to fade to a more yellow color, others keep the orange through adulthood. I do not supplement with color-enhancing supplements often at all, maybe once every 2-3 months.
I just got a clutch of 6 eggs from my leucs this evening, maybe I'll check what kind of color variation they have when they morph out if I remember.
Bryan


----------



## batrachotoxin (Oct 26, 2011)

I was just asking this same question to Todd at Tropical Ecos last Sat. He told me that he gets different variations of yellow/orange all the time and it is hit or miss as to which color one gets for each frog.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh ho! Well I was proven wrong! Thats a cool luec!


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome frog.


----------



## Lurkerz (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all for all the great info

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

I have decided to try my hand at Dart frogs, and this species I think will be my first try. Just hoping to find a Wisconsin breeder to get some.


----------

